# 3D backgrounds



## JOEDDG4 (Jul 9, 2012)

Anybody have any familiarity with 3D backgrounds. They are expensive, but the ones with the Holey Rock work look cool and would look great in my tank.... I have some holey rock in there now.

It says you can install it in an existing tank, but I'm not too sure how that would work.

Any feedback would be appreciated?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

IMO Waste of money. A pain to get fish out of the BG and it's gonna get covered in algae with no way to clean it out, plus adds very little contrast to the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I love my in-tank backgrounds. Not a fan of holey rock though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Intakes can go behind the background. Returns can usually fit over the top of the background at a thin point.

If you have only one filter, having the intake and return in the middle works well. Make two inlet holes in the background closer to the two ends. An inline heater is ideal.


----------

